# Stomping feet as a defensive behavior



## Browntoff (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi all, first time poster. 

I have had my rats now for about 10 months and I absolutely love the little things to death. Two females, Toffee and Brownie, hence the names. They are a bit wild but I have taught them to do a few tricks, we don't like pushing them to do more since they are happy as it is. 

I am currently staying in a house with 3 cats and the rats had to come along, there was no other choice. I was at first worried about it, but it seems I don't have to be. 2 of the 3 cats have overcome their curiosity about the cage (which is well defended and watched) and the third cat is a bit stubborn still. Luckily I am only here for another week. 

The rats have taken it in their stride and are now back to their normal self, even wanting to explore the house more, despite the kitty problem. I notice they do however cling to my shirt more when they come out of the cage, they must be a little scared. 

Anyways Toffee (the more dominant female) has developed a very plucky and funny way to deal with the curious cat. If the cat comes over to watch what we have called Cage TV, Toff climbs onto one of her tubes and starts sniffing loudly and then stomping her feet on the tube, making a rather loud noise for a tiny wee creature. The cats dont like it and run off at this, it really makes me think of David and Goliath! 

I just wanted to share this with you since I did a bit of googling and couldn't find anything like this on the net. Perhaps Toffee is a unique rat in this regard. 

Thanks!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

That rubbing or stomping of feet is a territorial or aggressive thing.


----------

